

Dashing Xcode: Apple's Next Language - buymorechuck
http://www.satine.org/archives/2010/07/06/dashing-xcode/

======
protomyth
Replacing Objective-C with Javascript would perhaps be one of the most foolish
tech decisions Apple could make. It is about as bad as trying to bridge to
Cocoa (highly dynamic) from Java (not so much).

